# Anyone else have the Vanogen temp switch mod done?



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

It's not a very well known mod but it's awesome....Go buy a vanogen coolant temp switch. Remove yours (should be green) Replace with new blue one....now instead of your coolant after run pump kicking on at 240*F it will turn on at 190*F....pretty much every time you drive the car....so for 10 minuted after you turn the key off the coolant after run pump will continue to cool your turbos and motor....fan is turned on also on setting 2 of 4..
helps prolong the life of the crappy stock snails http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roshlioBG (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Anyone else have the Vanogen temp switch mod done? (diive4sho)*

I heard about this 2 weeks ago from a guy with a S4. where can I get this and What s the part number?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Anyone else have the Vanogen temp switch mod done? (roshlioBG)*

get it from the vw dealer...and I'll have to check the part number for you.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

niiiice. must buy now.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

everything you need right here....ps add to faq
http://forums.audiworld.com/s4/msgs/1629709.phtml


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Part numbers of the stuff that I actually bought
Thermo-switch- 021 919 369
O-ring- N 903 168 02
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

